

Ask YC: what about LBO as exit strategy - nraynaud

I never hear about this way to kick-out the VCs, I always hear about IPO or selling the company. In wich case is it used ?
======
amrithk
A company needs to have reliable free cash-flow to be able to pay all the debt
taken out by financial sponsors. Not sure if many current startups fit that
profile

